# Bagged Another Www



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

Only 8 more to go


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done, very nice.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks superb









I'm not sure why, but I particularly like the Vertex ones.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Very nice!







Maybe one day there'll be a 69 with seconds subdial


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is so sweet, lovely watch Duarte.

the 69 case does look very similar, would be a nice addition to the RLT range a 6 eater mil style like that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> That is so sweet, lovely watch Duarte.
> 
> the 69 case does look very similar, would be a nice addition to the RLT range a 6 eater mil style like that.
> 
> ...


Trouble is it has been done _elsewhere_ and therefore would attract comment


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah but the one of which I think you are refering isn't so sweet as the above IMHO.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> That looks superb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, maybe because they are bigger?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Ah but the one of which I think you are refering isn't so sweet as the above IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Paul









Would love to get an original Vertex etc to go with my _`other one`_


----------

